# Spotify



## Lisa_Perry75 (19 Mar 2010)

Hey guys,

This is probably cheeky, but just wondered if someone has an invite to spotify that could wing its way to me please?

 8)


----------



## Garuf (19 Mar 2010)

I'm under the impression there aren't any more invites going because of an on going court case in america.


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Mar 2010)

I have several spare   PM on it's way...


----------



## NeilW (19 Mar 2010)

Could I be really jammy and cheekily ask you for one too please Steve?


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Mar 2010)

I've got 9 invites left, and I'll lose them next month   PM me your email address and I'll shoot one over


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (20 Mar 2010)

Thanks very much steve, legend!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (20 Mar 2010)

Wow its really cool! How legal is this? I thought it was but from what Garuf said I'm not sure now.


----------



## Steve Smith (20 Mar 2010)

It's very legit.  Several of the big record companies have large amounts of shares in the service.  It's not available in america yet due to working out the legal side of things, and getting the american record companies onside I beleive.



			
				Spotify said:
			
		

> Financial compensation to record labels and artists:
> 
> We have deals with necessary rightsholders in all of our launch countries. Together with them we have agreed upon a royalty based on how frequently your music is played. For detailed information, please contact your record label or your collecting society.



Found here: http://www.spotify.com/uk/work-with-us/ ... nd-artists


----------



## Ben M (21 Mar 2010)

what are these invite things? i've got spotify, but i don't think i ever got an invite, unless my brother sent me one.

cheers


----------



## Nick16 (21 Mar 2010)

i use it as well ,but i dont get the invite things? what do they enable you to do?


----------



## Steve Smith (21 Mar 2010)

They used to give all users invite tokens, so they could invite someone else to create an account.  Invites are the only way you can get an account.  They stopped giving non-premium customers invites several months ago I think.  I've had a premium subscription for the last 4 months, so I get something like 3 invitation tokens per month.  I've just cancelled the subscription though, so only have untill the beginning of next month to use them I think.


----------



## Ben M (21 Mar 2010)

oh right, i think my brother must have sent me one then.

cheers


----------



## NeilW (21 Mar 2010)

Nice one Steve


----------



## Steve Smith (21 Mar 2010)

No probs   Still got 5 or 6 left if anyone wants one.  Just PM me your email address and I'll send it over.


----------

